# any sheds?



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

post up some pictures if youve found em.
or if you found em last year.
or the year before.
or....if theyre big. :homer:


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's a couple old ones!









Here's a bigger one I found.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I saw a buck yesterday that still had its antlers. I thought the majority of them had dropped them already.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

haha I have a shed in my back yard too...lol....they all lose there antlers at different times....


----------

